# Gentoo LiveCD 2007.0 Xserver startet nicht: No screens found

## c4rg0

Hallo!

Ich würde mir mal gerne Gentoo auf meinem alten Schleppi anschauen, also habe ich mir die LiveCD besorgt:

livecd-i686-installer-2007.0.iso (2 x von unterschiedlichen Quellen)

hab das Ding gebrannt (2 x mit unterschiedlichem Speed)

und bekomme jedes Mal beim Booten den Fehler, dass der Xserver nicht gestartet werden konnte:

»Failed to start X server«

Wenn ich unter Diagnose nachschaue, lauten die letzten Zeilen:

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(EE) Failed to load "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No dirvers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Peng. Danach lande ich schick auf der Kommandozeile und sehe ungefähr so alt aus wie ich es bin (ziemlich alt) ...

ich habe ein Samsung X25 Notebook und eine ATI Radeon Mobility X600 (die eigentlich auch korrekt erkannt wird).

Was jetzt? Hab ihr eine Idee?

Cc:

Nachtrag:

Mit der LiveCD 2006.1 funzt der Xserver ... hm hm hm ...

----------

## der.gecko

ich hatte den selben fehler, hab ihn aber ignoriert^^ mit ausnahme von knoppix, hatte ich mit livecds und ati so gut wie immer probleme  :Sad: 

wenn du dir gentoo "anschauen" willst, ist dein laptop nicht unbedingt geeignet. schau dir gentoo lieber auf einem "richtigen" rechner an und entscheide dann, ob du es auf deinem laptop installieren willst. das sollte an und für sich kein problem sein, im gentoo wiki gibt es genügend infos:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Main_Page

----------

## c4rg0

Ich hoffe, du nimmst es mir nicht krumm, aber deine Antwort hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter  :Wink: 

Ich habe mir schon Unbuntu angeschaut, Kubuntu, Fedora, alle LiveCDs gehen, trotz Problemfall »ATI« - außer Gentoo eben... Und ich habe außer dem Samsung nicht viel i386-kompatible Hardware (Apple). War's das jetzt schon?

Cc:

----------

## der.gecko

ja, sry....

ich weiss nicht, was alles auf der livecd machbar ist, aber probier mal in deiner /etc/X11/xorg.conf die zeile 'Load "GLcore"' auszukommentieren. danach probierst du es mit mit startx einfach nochmal X zu starten.

[gecko]

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *c4rg0 wrote:*   

> Ich hoffe, du nimmst es mir nicht krumm, aber deine Antwort hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter 
> 
> Ich habe mir schon Unbuntu angeschaut, Kubuntu, Fedora, alle LiveCDs gehen, trotz Problemfall »ATI« - außer Gentoo eben... Und ich habe außer dem Samsung nicht viel i386-kompatible Hardware (Apple). War's das jetzt schon?
> 
> Cc:

 

das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch, also das die LiveCD nicht ins X gegangen ist. Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen einfach mal

etwas hier im Forum zu stöbern und Dir das Handbuch durchlesen. Gentoo kann man eigentlich nicht mal eben testen..

meine meinung

----------

## musv

 *c4rg0 wrote:*   

> Ich habe mir schon Unbuntu angeschaut, Kubuntu, Fedora, alle LiveCDs gehen, trotz Problemfall »ATI« - außer Gentoo eben... War's das jetzt schon?

 

Was willst du Dir denn da anschauen? Linux ist Linux. Den KDE / Gnome kann man unter Fedora genauso aussehen lassen wie unter Ubuntu oder Kubuntu oder Gentoo oder Suse oder ....

Wenn du mal in Gentoo reinschnuppern willst ohne "echte" Installation, dann wirf mal einen Blick auf Sabayon. Wenn du ein wirkliches Gentoo-Feeling haben willst, dann mach 'ne Stage1-Installation. Spätestens nach 1 Woche weißt du dann ganz genau, ob Gentoo für Dich das Richtige ist oder nicht.  :Smile: 

Bei einer Gentoo-Installation gibt's dann genau eine Grundregel: Auf keinen Fall den Installer verwenden. Wenn du wissen willst warum, dann such einfach mal das Forum hier nach dem Schlagwort "Installer" ab.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *musv wrote:*   

> Wenn du ein wirkliches Gentoo-Feeling haben willst, dann mach 'ne Stage1-Installation. 

 

STOP!!

Mach eine Stage3 Installation. Das ist die Installation, die auch im Handbuch ausführlich und gut erklärt wird.

Stage1 hat überhaupt keinen Sinn und wird auch nicht mehr unterstützt.

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Wenn du ein wirkliches Gentoo-Feeling haben willst, dann mach 'ne Stage1-Installation.  STOP!!
> 
> Mach eine Stage3 Installation.

 

Ich glaube das war eher ironisch gemeint.  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *nikaya wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *musv wrote:*   Wenn du ein wirkliches Gentoo-Feeling haben willst, dann mach 'ne Stage1-Installation.  STOP!!
> 
> Mach eine Stage3 Installation. 
> 
> Ich glaube das war eher ironisch gemeint. 

 

Aber ein Anfänger, der gerne Gentoo haben möchte, versteht diese Ironie nicht und quält sich dann mit Stage 1 ab...

Tobi

----------

## der.gecko

also ich mach grundsätzlich stagte1 installationen, weil ich das noch von gentoo 2004 gewohnt bin^^ hatte damit bis jetzt keine probleme und das bietet mir einen gewissen "fun-faktor"  :Very Happy: 

ist mir auch wurscht, ob das unterstützt wird oder nicht, wichtig ist nur, ob das system danach gescheit läuft. in dem fall muss ich meinen "vorpostern" recht geben, für anfänger ist ne stage1 eine reine tortur, die nicht sinnvoll ist um gentoo zu lernen.

----------

## hoschi

Stage1 lohnt sich nur fuer Developer, wenn du das als Anwender haben willst mach eine normale Stage3 mit anschliessender Kompilierung von "system" und dann nochmal von "world". Gleicher Effekt und bequemer obendrein.

----------

## c4rg0

Ich danke euch fÃ¼r eure Hinweise  :Smile: 

Zu dem Grundsatz: "Nimm nie den Installer!" kann ich nur sagen, gebt das an die Entwickler von Gentoo weiter, denn warum bauen die dann eine LiveCD mit Installer?

Ich sehe mir gerne vorher an, mit wem ich es zu tun habe, klar kann man es auch ganz global sehen, alles Linux, aber warum gibt's dann so viele Distris? Es gibt also feine Unterschiede.

Ich hab mich jetzt gegen Gentoo entschieden, weil ich irgendwie keinen Bock habe, erst noch Reifen zu wechseln, bevor ich meinen neuen Bock probefahren kann, ich habe jetzt eine andere Version auf der MÃ¼hle, die stabil und klasse lÃ¤uft und konnte sie mir mit viel Lesen und Testen so einrichten, dass ich meine tÃ¤glichen Arbeiten erledigen kann  :Smile: 

Cc:

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *c4rg0 wrote:*   

> Ich danke euch fÃ¼r eure Hinweise 
> 
> Zu dem Grundsatz: "Nimm nie den Installer!" kann ich nur sagen, gebt das an die Entwickler von Gentoo weiter, denn warum bauen die dann eine LiveCD mit Installer?
> 
> Ich sehe mir gerne vorher an, mit wem ich es zu tun habe, klar kann man es auch ganz global sehen, alles Linux, aber warum gibt's dann so viele Distris? Es gibt also feine Unterschiede.
> ...

 

Du hast wie ich finde das prinzip von gentoo nicht verstanden   :Crying or Very sad: 

viel glück mit Deiner neuen Distri ( Ich hoffe kein SUSe )   :Surprised: 

----------

## musv

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Aber ein Anfänger, der gerne Gentoo haben möchte, versteht diese Ironie nicht und quält sich dann mit Stage 1 ab...

 

Er war weder Anfänger noch wollte er Gentoo haben. Er wollte nur wissen wie Gentoo aussieht.

----------

## der.gecko

ja das ist zu dumm, dass wir vom eigentlichen thema abgekommen sind.... die install und livecds sollten abgespeckt werden und nach mÃ¶glichkeit mehr hardware unterstÃ¼tzen... livecds sind nun mal prÃ¤destiniert, um sich wie c4rg0 eine distro mal anzuschauen... der bug mit den ati grafikkarten auf der 2007 livecd hat mich auch ein wenig enttÃ¤uscht, da wÃ¤re mir eine livecd ohne opengl und dri viel lieber gewesen...

----------

